# Chihiros WRGB II



## ipkiss

Chihiros WRGB *II* ? Early Thoughts? anyone have it yet and is it less buggy than the first version? As I recall from the thread for the first version, that commander 4 controller left a few things to be desired. Looks like a small strength boost but nowhere near what the X series pushes out

manufacturer page: 
http://www.chihiros.cn/en/productd/m2/id416.html


----------



## aroot

I would like to know if somebody has any experience as well. Im deciding between Twinstar 600EA and Chihiros WRGB2 60. Chihiros lumen specification is much higher (4500 lm Chihiros vs 2550 lm Twinstar) which seems odd to me. Thanks


----------



## Matsnork

In german but use auto subtitle and you should get an idea. If you dont understand german that is


----------



## Asteroid

Matsnork said:


> In german but use auto subtitle and you should get an idea. If you dont understand german that is


Thanks for that review. 

There's also an RGB A+ model with the controller built-in? Is the 2 available anywhere in U.S? Really aren't too many hi-light programmable fixtures that sit up high on a rimless. Anyone see anything else for a 60cm.


----------



## Kandomere

I just got this. it's great looking. WRGB60 II. Unfortunately, the green light shuts down after 40 minutes if it's operating at 75% and above. I'm not sure if I really need green above 75% because blue is more important. Around 65%, it seems fine.

With just red and blue, you get a hot pink aquarium. the LED stays cool but the Bluetooth unit gets really hot especially on auto mode. It's enclosed and molded in in plastic. This could be the problem.

I think Twinstar is better because you can at least get it replaced. Aliexpress wants me to send it back for a full refund $220. I will have to pay shipping out of pocket at around $45 $65.


----------



## ipkiss

@Kandomere , thanks for that review. Sorry for the issues with your unit. It definitely is a damper whenever "shipping kills the deal."

@Asteroid , their lines are so confusing. George Farmer just did a review of the RGB Vivid *2* "too." Had me confused for a minute, thinking it was this one.


----------



## Asteroid

ipkiss said:


> @Kandomere , thanks for that review. Sorry for the issues with your unit. It definitely is a damper whenever "shipping kills the deal."
> 
> @Asteroid , their lines are so confusing. George Farmer just did a review of the RGB Vivid *2* "too." Had me confused for a minute, thinking it was this one.


Thanks, i ended up biting the bullet and buying the ONF Flat One. Really well made, but pricey.


----------



## ipkiss

Asteroid said:


> Thanks, i ended up biting the bullet and buying the ONF Flat One. Really well made, but pricey.


Congrats! That's really a beautiful unit. For the RGB Vivid2, crossing 300, yeah, I can see how I might be persuaded to hop up a little to the Flat One as well. I was a little dissuaded from the inflexibility of the app though. Ahh, who am I kidding, I'm not about to throw down that kind of money right now


----------



## Asteroid

ipkiss said:


> Congrats! That's really a beautiful unit. For the RGB Vivid2, crossing 300, yeah, I can see how I might be persuaded to hop up a little to the Flat One as well. I was a little dissuaded from the inflexibility of the app though. Ahh, who am I kidding, I'm not about to throw down that kind of money right now


Thanks, I hear ya, i was very hesitant, but I got it on Amazon and then used the Amazon CrediT card and got another $70 Off so it wasn't that bad. All of these units have some downside. I actually got the Flat One +, so the newer app allows a ram up/ram down for 5 cycles, plus some other features. This unit is really wide at almost 8" front/back so it does cover some of the open-top look. Seems really strong (haven't measured par), but at 60% and 16" it seems pretty intense and it's turning my blyxa all kinds of nice colors.


----------



## Kandomere

Not sure what to do with the Chihiros WRGB II. It's actually going to cost $85 to ship back. 

I went ahead with the Twinstar LED Light (S-Series Vr. II) 600SP after watching this short tutorial. 






I am hoping that it's more reliable since the Chihiros I received would also forget to ramp. It's supposed to connect to their cloud once it disconnects from your phone. At least that's how the smart power strip that I use to schedule my tank equipments operate.


----------



## sm1ke

Kandomere said:


> Not sure what to do with the Chihiros WRGB II. It's actually going to cost $85 to ship back.


Is it AliExpress that wants you to ship it back, or is it the seller? If it is the seller, open a dispute with AliExpress. You may have better luck with them as the intermediary. To me, it isn't fair for you to pay out of pocket to ship a defective product back. It isn't your fault that your light is defective, so why should you be on the hook for it? That's the way I see it, at least.


----------



## gjcarew

I have the WRGB II. What do you want to know about it?

On a 12" tall tank it's overkill. I have it as high as possible on the legs and on 70% max and it is turning all my plants red even when I want some of them to be more green. I'm going to have to turn it down further. 

The app can be finnicky but they recently pushed an update that makes it a lot easier to use. Color rendition is pretty great, but it takes some dialing in. 

No issues for me with overheating. Sounds like @Kandomere got a bunk unit, which sucks. That is a downside-- everything is on Ebay and ships from China so you're kinda FOL if it's not working perfectly out of the box.

Edit: I did a comparison between the WRGB II and the Fluval 3.0 here


----------



## saizzz

I took a chance and purchased a Vivid 2 on ebay with the reflectors. A single unit is hanging over a 120P setup peninsula style. The light has exceeded expectations - the color rendition is much better than the Atledtis lights it replaced. The near-infinite adjustments to spectrum/intensity makes it easier to start with lower light until your plants grow in, then dial it up or to change the colors rendition based on preferences. I rented a PAR meter and I'm getting 100-130 range at the substrate with the intensity set at 50% and the light about 25 inches from the substrate. 

A few gripes: I wish the fan had a temperature sensor and only came on when needed. It's not very loud but with the room quiet, it is noticeable and at 50%, the heat fins are not even warm. The app seems to be a work in progress. They released a wizard recently so you can setup a ramp profile and then tweak it. It still needs work but I don't imagine I'll be messing with it much. Finally, as others have noted, buying off ebay or without a local distributor = you are out of luck if something goes wrong.


----------



## doug6952

I'm thinking of buying the WRGB 2 and was just wondering if you had any issues buying it from China? Any duty fees, etc?


----------



## minorhero

doug6952 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the WRGB 2 and was just wondering if you had any issues buying it from China? Any duty fees, etc?


I bought one from aliexpress. No issues other then the tracking never worked. It came a few weeks after it was supposed to but that was also at the start of the pandemic so ... /shrug.


----------



## sudhirr

I own a Chihiros wrgb a plus and a wrgb 1 and no issues so far. The App based control works great. The only gripe is that when the mains goes off and it happens frequently during power shutdown and before the backup generator kicks on. The lights would restart from 12 am. So I have a UPS on both my tanks. So no issues from then on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve

I got mine with no problems. Got here in a week and a half.

Bump: I got mine with no problems. Got here in a week and a half.


----------



## jake21

This is a bit of a bump but has anyone seen a formal test between this light and the warm balance onf flat one+ (there are two onf flat one+ - one is oriented torwards salt water and most of the reviews i've seen use that one and not the newer warm balance version that is better for freshwater).


----------



## Asteroid

jake21 said:


> This is a bit of a bump but has anyone seen a formal test between this light and the warm balance onf flat one+ (there are two onf flat one+ - one is oriented torwards salt water and most of the reviews i've seen use that one and not the newer warm balance version that is better for freshwater).


I don't think there's a better, just preference. The color temp of the blue one is 6500+ which is similar to Twinstar, ADA as their around 7000-7500k. The warm one is 6500 and less. The original onf flat one, not the + was the same as the blue one and it was being used for mostly planted.


----------



## cl3537

Asteroid said:


> I don't think there's a better, just preference. The color temp of the blue one is 6500+ which is similar to Twinstar, ADA as their around 7000-7500k. The warm one is 6500 and less. The original onf flat one, not the + was the same as the blue one and it was being used for mostly planted.


This review was not favorable for the ONF Flat One plus (not the original), it seemed to be a more yellow white not similar to spectrum of the Chihiros WRGB2 or Twinstar S lights.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j5-IFxVfZqE&t=1s


----------



## Asteroid

cl3537 said:


> This review was not favorable for the ONF Flat One plus (not the original), it seemed to be a more yellow white not similar to spectrum of the Chihiros WRGB2 or Twinstar S lights.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=j5-IFxVfZqE&t=1s


I actually have the blue/white one on my 60P. I love the way he says the onf is good for anubias and java fern, LOL. This light is so strong I can only use it t 40% It's not technically an RGB light. They call it ColorFull LED technology for increased color vibrancy. I'm far from a lighting expert so don't know how much BS is in there. You can't play with the different colors, but you can schedule color temp and intensity, more than you could do wit with the other ones compared here.


----------



## cl3537

Asteroid said:


> I actually have the blue/white one on my 60P.


No idea what "the blue white one" is you and everyonelse need to be using model numbers. 
That video commentary is annoying but the appearance of the ONF light is definitely more yellow and not as pleasing as the Twinstar or Chihiros.

ONF flat one plus is not a light I would reccomend unless you love the aesthetics I don't find ONF lights in general a good value nor are they adjustable enough like the chihiros WRGB

I have a Twinstar 600s and I find the spectrum is great, its not adjustable like the WRGB but they nailed the spectrum. I am somewhat concerned about the build quality of the Chihiros lights but if that isn't an issue the power and adjustability for the price is really a compelling value and they seem to be improving their lights with every iteration.

As for adjusting the height the bar kits allowing you to suspend the light above the tank look great and allow for easy maintenancetheu allow a lot of configuarability with the spread of the light and flexibility without having to ceiling mount.


----------



## Asteroid

cl3537 said:


> No idea what "the blue white one" is you and everyonelse need to be using model numbers.
> That video commentary is annoying but the appearance of the ONF light is definitely more yellow and not as pleasing as the Twinstar or Chihiros.
> 
> ONF flat one plus is not a light I would reccomend unless you love the aesthetics I don't find ONF lights in general a good value nor are they adjustable enough like the chihiros WRGB
> 
> I have a Twinstar 600s and I find the spectrum is great, its not adjustable like the WRGB but they nailed the spectrum.


They only recently came out with the 3000k to 6500k temp one. It's always been 6500K+ and the color temp is adjustable. There's definitely a communication issue with the Taiwan manuf. as they refer to the 3000K one as warm/cozy and the 6500K+ one as nature aquarium. The 6500K+ one is comparable to the twinstar and ADA as I showed you in the pick. The twinstar isn't adjustable at all and the onf flat has an app to do adjustments and a full cycle schedule. You really can't compare the onf to a chihiros in terms of quality. It's a completely different league. 











https://www.onf.com.tw/flatoneplus?lang=en


----------



## jake21

But with regards to plant growth (which is what the review talks about) would we expect the onf flat one+ warm light to perform better or worse than the onf flat one+ cool balance.
-
My biggest problem with wgrb 2 light is distribution. You ahve to order from an exporter and cross your finger it works without issue. ALso the unlike the other lights it has very limited protection from water so you don't want it to get splash too much.


----------



## Asteroid

jake21 said:


> But with regards to plant growth (which is what the review talks about) would we expect the onf flat one+ warm light to perform better or worse than the onf flat one+ cool balance.
> -
> My biggest problem with wgrb 2 light is distribution. You ahve to order from an exporter and cross your finger it works without issue. ALso the unlike the other lights it has very limited protection from water so you don't want it to get splash too much.


No there is no better between the warm and the cool it's just visual preference. Thy both overlap at 6500K. The warm I believe has more PAR, but this light is very powerful. It's also very wide at 8" and give good coverage. It has a diffuser which also protects the light from water.


----------



## minorhero

jake21 said:


> But with regards to plant growth (which is what the review talks about) would we expect the onf flat one+ warm light to perform better or worse than the onf flat one+ cool balance.
> -
> My biggest problem with wgrb 2 light is distribution. You ahve to order from an exporter and cross your finger it works without issue. ALso the unlike the other lights it has very limited protection from water so you don't want it to get splash too much.


Distribution is its own issue, you need to be happy ordering from some place like aliexpress or [Ebay Link Removed] But for splash resistance, I feel really comfortable with my chihiros. The light itself has a good feel to it with no gaps around the edges. My only complaint regarding build quality is the free plug converter they throw in so it can use US plugs out of the box. If a few drops get on the light I am confident it will be fine. If you submerse it completely in water while on for a minute I am far less confident, but then again I feel the same for any light. Anyway my only point being that splash resistance should not bother you for this light.


----------



## jake21

It isn't that i disagree with you with regards to power but it begs why the reviewer found it did not perform well (or as well) with his plants. Then again his test was not exactly scientific so there could be some error in how he 'tested'.



Asteroid said:


> No there is no better between the warm and the cool it's just visual preference. Thy both overlap at 6500K. The warm I believe has more PAR, but this light is very powerful. It's also very wide at 8" and give good coverage. It has a diffuser which also protects the light from water.


----------



## Asteroid

jake21 said:


> It isn't that i disagree with you with regards to power but it begs why the reviewer found it did not perform well (or as well) with his plants. Then again his test was not exactly scientific so there could be some error in how he 'tested'.


Not sure what plants it can't grow. All my plants pearl like mad under it. There's no reason it can't grow the most demanding plants.


----------



## mourip

Kandomere said:


> Not sure what to do with the Chihiros WRGB II. It's actually going to cost $85 to ship back.
> 
> I went ahead with the Twinstar LED Light (S-Series Vr. II) 600SP after watching this short tutorial.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl4tzLjKby0
> 
> I am hoping that it's more reliable since the Chihiros I received would also forget to ramp. It's supposed to connect to their cloud once it disconnects from your phone. At least that's how the smart power strip that I use to schedule my tank equipments operate.


I have used this light controller on my Twinstar 600SA for 6 months and now starting for my new Twinstar 1200SA and it works very well. 

8 separate settings for time and level so that you can ramp up and down.


----------



## cl3537

Asteroid said:


> They only recently came out with the 3000k to 6500k temp one. It's always been 6500K+ and the color temp is adjustable. There's definitely a communication issue with the Taiwan manuf. as they refer to the 3000K one as warm/cozy and the 6500K+ one as nature aquarium. The 6500K+ one is comparable to the twinstar and ADA as I showed you in the pick. The twinstar isn't adjustable at all and the onf flat has an app to do adjustments and a full cycle schedule. You really can't compare the onf to a chihiros in terms of quality. It's a completely different league.
> 
> 
> https://www.onf.com.tw/flatoneplus?lang=en



You are comparing RGB led lights (Twinstar, ADA) to ones with white LEDs (ONF Flatone ?? Plus??) and saying the spectrum is comparable due to similar color temperature. 

You are also comparing limited color temperature adjustments (ONF) to seperate color channel adjustments (WRGB) not nearly the same.

Bump:


mourip said:


> I have used this light controller on my Twinstar 600SA for 6 months and now starting for my new Twinstar 1200SA and it works very well.
> 
> 8 separate settings for time and level so that you can ramp up and down.


Yeah I have the same dimmer works perfect on my Twinstar 600S(with legs) but there was an adaptor piece that I had to buy as well for it to work. Also don't ever get the dimmer wet or you can kill it. I didn't kill mine but it will malfunction if you get even a few drops of water on it until it dries.


----------



## Asteroid

cl3537 said:


> You are comparing RGB led lights (Twinstar, ADA) to ones with white LEDs (ONF Flatone ?? Plus??) and saying the spectrum is comparable due to similar color temperature.
> 
> You are also comparing limited color temperature adjustments (ONF) to seperate color channel adjustments (WRGB) not nearly the same.


I'm comparing how it grows plants and what it looks like to the eye, not that it's RGB. There have been many comparisons with the onf flat and the ada/twinstar. Who cares what the tech is, only what it can do. Your saying lack of color channel is a problem but you praising ada/twinstar and you can't adjust anything. On the onf flat you can adjust color temp and intensity.


----------



## Fat Guy

Does the app on this light really suck as bad as I’ve read from other reviews? I stumbled on Chihiros facebook page and saw a good amount of comments regarding the app flat out not working and some other comments about the green leds not staying lit. Part of the selling point for me about this light is the price difference and the tech and power when comparing it to the twinstar s series. They seem like similar aluminum builds now but the Chihiros has more power still and for less $$. 

But is there really an advantage to having the app if it is so incredibly buggy though? I feel like once I dial in a setting that worked, I wouldn’t change it. Does my fish tank really need all that control with my phone though? I’m currently using a Fluval 3.0 and while I like not having to jam an extra timer on my power strip, I don’t actually use the app as much as I thought, but the light has been near bulletproof reliable, I just don’t love the colors as much.

Don’t think I’ll ever be able to make my mind up. The warranty on the WRGBII and the Twinstars suck too IMHO. When you pay north of $200 on any light you want to at least have the confidence that it is going to work. 

Have any of the twinstar s series owners had any performance issues with their light? I know the wrgb II is more powerful but I’m not going to run it full power over my 60p.


----------



## jsarrow

Fat Guy said:


> Does the app on this light really suck as bad as I’ve read from other reviews? I stumbled on Chihiros facebook page and saw a good amount of comments regarding the app flat out not working and some other comments about the green leds not staying lit. Part of the selling point for me about this light is the price difference and the tech and power when comparing it to the twinstar s series. They seem like similar aluminum builds now but the Chihiros has more power still and for less $$.
> 
> But is there really an advantage to having the app if it is so incredibly buggy though? I feel like once I dial in a setting that worked, I wouldn’t change it. Does my fish tank really need all that control with my phone though? I’m currently using a Fluval 3.0 and while I like not having to jam an extra timer on my power strip, I don’t actually use the app as much as I thought, but the light has been near bulletproof reliable, I just don’t love the colors as much.
> 
> Don’t think I’ll ever be able to make my mind up. The warranty on the WRGBII and the Twinstars suck too IMHO. When you pay north of $200 on any light you want to at least have the confidence that it is going to work.
> 
> Have any of the twinstar s series owners had any performance issues with their light? I know the wrgb II is more powerful but I’m not going to run it full power over my 60p.


I have the WRGBII and its an excellent light, very powerful and the ap to control it works fine; not buggy at all.


----------



## Fat Guy

jsarrow said:


> I have the WRGBII and its an excellent light, very powerful and the ap to control it works fine; not buggy at all.
> View attachment 906867


Awesome!! That’s great to hear. I ended up ordering one. I reached out to greenaqua in Budapest and asked them about the light specifically because they carry them and if they have had any issues with them. They highly recommend this light and are very pleased with them. I’m looking forward to getting mine. I ordered the shade attachment just in case and found a great price for both the light and shade from a business in Colorado that carries them. Should out to AquaRocks Colorado. Found them doing a facebook marketplace search. I’m waiting for their shipping container to be released from customs here in the US.


----------



## shaonrahman

Hello,
I just ordered mine. Quick question. Can I select All in Intensity, and have all three colors at 100%, set it, and forget it? Will that be good enough to get my plants read? My light is going to be about 12 inches from substrate. I am injecting pressurized CO2 at about pH drop of 1.1, and its a dirted tank capped with blasting sand. For ferts, I am using Thrive+. 
As a newbie, I am not familiar with nitrogen starving process, which I know is a great way to get red. But being new, I would like to stay away from it and I see many tanks where they are still getting red using powerful light. So I am hoping to achieve the same with this light. Thrive+ recommended to use 2 pumps, 3 times a week, I am doing 1 pump, 3 times a week.


----------



## wspy

Fat Guy said:


> Awesome!! That’s great to hear. I ended up ordering one. I reached out to greenaqua in Budapest and asked them about the light specifically because they carry them and if they have had any issues with them. They highly recommend this light and are very pleased with them. I’m looking forward to getting mine. I ordered the shade attachment just in case and found a great price for both the light and shade from a business in Colorado that carries them. Should out to AquaRocks Colorado. Found them doing a facebook marketplace search. I’m waiting for their shipping container to be released from customs here in the US.


Curious as to the reason for changing from the Fluval 3.0. Or can you elaborate on what about the colour you don't like?


----------



## Fat Guy

wspy said:


> Curious as to the reason for changing from the Fluval 3.0. Or can you elaborate on what about the colour you don't like?


Sure. There’s a lot that I enjoy about the Fluval- the warranty, the waterproof rating, the app control, grows medium to low light plants just fine. My crypts love it.

What I don’t love:

-It’s limited spread: I wish the light was wider. It is very narrow and I find that it doesn’t cover the whole tank well. Which brings me to the next point-
-It’s lack of mounting options: You can order a hanging kit for this light from Fluval to raise it up off the glass, but if you don’t want to hang the light, then you need to get creative. I went to a plastic store and had a couple pieces of acrylic cut and I then glued them together to create diy risers for the light. Check out my 60p journal. The risers I made work great for me raising the light about 5 inches off of the water. They allow me to increase the spread which is great and more room for me to work over the rimless tank. Without them the light sits right on top of the water which sucks IMHO.
-the color: While I like that I have more control of the color intensity, the “pink” LEDS it has are not very powerful. Increasing the pink has a minimal effect as the output of the pink LEDs is so weak. Now do I need the pinks to be just as intense as the whites or cold blues...no...but would I like to have more control of them...for sure.

I think that the chihiros has way more capabilities than the fluval. 

The cons to me: They are not as widely available in the US. They have a limited 1 year warranty. They have a low waterproof rating. They run hot.

The pros: Mounting kit included. Increased lighting spread. Functional App. More powerful. Wider coverage. Telescoping height adjustments. Can be used as a pendant. Greater PAR. Optional Shades (which I ordered) that you can attach to the light to reduce spill outside of the tank.

For me it has a lot to do with upgrading my setup. Do I absolutely need the Chihiros, nope. My tank grows fine. Am I a little bit stir crazy staring at my fish tank during the pandemic, you betcha! For me my upgrade came down to the Twinstar 600 vs the Chihiros. I went with the chihiros finding it to have way more capability and versatility. Still waiting for customs to realease mine. Hope that helps.


----------



## jake21

Having the fluval 3.0 my problem with them is they simply are not very bright esp on a 24 inch tank. The bottom just doesn't get very much light. I did get an onf flat for my 40B and it is very bright but i worry the spectrum is not optimal for plant growth (esp red plants). However i'm looking for a replacement light for my 120. Neither the twinstar nor the wrgb 2 are readily available. I'm worry about ordering the wrgb 2 via ebay because a lot of people report it runs hot which suggest they do not do a good job with heat sinks. This probably impacts longevity significantly. Of course 'hot' is relative and i've seen no formal comments with actual temp. However I've not seen much complaint with the twinstar SA with regards to heat. As others noted the problem is the twinstar SA has 0 adjustment (including ramping up intensity during turn on). Still debating buying the wrgb 2 via ebay and i might bite the bullet. 



wspy said:


> Curious as to the reason for changing from the Fluval 3.0. Or can you elaborate on what about the colour you don't like?


----------



## ipkiss

Aquarocks colorado seems to be a USA vendor that started selling these and the rgb vivid 2. And at some of the best prices too!


----------



## Fat Guy

jake21 said:


> Having the fluval 3.0 my problem with them is they simply are not very bright esp on a 24 inch tank. The bottom just doesn't get very much light. I did get an onf flat for my 40B and it is very bright but i worry the spectrum is not optimal for plant growth (esp red plants). However i'm looking for a replacement light for my 120. Neither the twinstar nor the wrgb 2 are readily available. I'm worry about ordering the wrgb 2 via ebay because a lot of people report it runs hot which suggest they do not do a good job with heat sinks. This probably impacts longevity significantly. Of course 'hot' is relative and i've seen no formal comments with actual temp. However I've not seen much complaint with the twinstar SA with regards to heat. As others noted the problem is the twinstar SA has 0 adjustment (including ramping up intensity during turn on). Still debating buying the wrgb 2 via ebay and i might bite the bullet.


Check out aqua rocks colorado. They sell a lot of them and are currently the only authorized distributor in the US recognized by Chihiros (I’m sure this will change). Setup mine today. Was running it for around 8 hours at roughly 60%. Put my hand on it at the end of the day and it wasn’t hot at all. It was warm, similar to my Fluval. Not a problem (I was worried about that as well). I remember reading in some forum that a person said it was so hot you could cook and egg off of it. Seems like total BS after running it today. Granted I didn’t have it at 100% but I don’t think I ever would.

If you look at the new Twinstar 600 line, their most recent Version of the 600 series, they have almost an identical aluminum body as the chihiros wrgb 2. Looks like an exact copy of it to be honest...but no app...no control (unless you pay extra). I wrote to greenaqua in Hungary and asked about chihiros vs twinstar and they were saying they haven’t processed any warranty claims on the Chihiros since selling them and have had a fair amount of Twinstars that needed servicing from malfunctioning at the connection point between the light and the third party dimmers that are sold to pair with them. Yeah check out aqua Rocks Colorado. I had to wait about a month for mine but it was worth it. The owner of the store even through in a pair of large aquascaping tweezers for free to thank me for waiting patiently for the light to clear customs. They also handle the warranty process if the light fails. Fingers crossed that doesn’t happen. I’m impressed with the light thusfar (but I’m only a day into it so...)


----------



## jake21

I emailed aqua rocks asking when they would be in stock and they never responded. Do you need the reflectors for these ?



Fat Guy said:


> Check out ua rocks colorado. They sell a lot of them and are currently the only authorized distributor in the US recognized by Chihiros (I’m sure this will change). Setup mine today. Was running it for around 8 hours at roughly 60%. Put my hand on it at the end of the day and it wasn’t hot at all. It was warm, similar to my Fluval. Not a problem (I was worried about that as well). I remember reading in some forum that a person said it was so hot you could cook and egg off of it. Seems like total BS after running it today. Granted I didn’t have it at 100% but I don’t think I ever would.
> 
> If you look at the new Twinstar 600 line, their most recent Version of the 600 series, they have almost an identical aluminum body as the chihiros wrgb 2. Looks like an exact copy of it to be honest...but no app...no control (unless you pay extra). I wrote to greenaqua in Hungary and asked about chihiros vs twinstar and they were saying they haven’t processed any warranty claims on the Chihiros since selling them and have had a fair amount of Twinstars that needed servicing from malfunctioning at the connection point between the light and the third party dimmers that are sold to pair with them. Yeah check out aqua Rocks Colorado. I had to wait about a month for mine but it was worth it. The owner of the store even through in a pair of large aquascaping tweezers for free to thank me for waiting patiently for the light to clear customs. They also handle the warranty process if the light fails. Fingers crossed that doesn’t happen. I’m impressed with the light thusfar (but I’m only a day into it so...)


----------



## bsantucci

jake21 said:


> I emailed aqua rocks asking when they would be in stock and they never responded. Do you need the reflectors for these ?


F-zone is shipping from China currently and they say they arrive in 7 to 10 days if you want another option. They also say they will. Have them in a US warehouse come March.

You don't need reflectors. Purely choice. I got them since I often sit at a level looking at my tank that the light would affect me. They look sleek with it though! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

Fat Guy said:


> Check out aqua rocks colorado. They sell a lot of them and are currently the only authorized distributor in the US recognized by Chihiros (I’m sure this will change). Setup mine today. Was running it for around 8 hours at roughly 60%. Put my hand on it at the end of the day and it wasn’t hot at all. It was warm, similar to my Fluval. Not a problem (I was worried about that as well). I remember reading in some forum that a person said it was so hot you could cook and egg off of it. Seems like total BS after running it today. Granted I didn’t have it at 100% but I don’t think I ever would.


Give a feel to the Bluetooth module! You can certainly cook an egg on that lol. I was amazed how hot it gets. Kinda worried about longevity with it due to how hot it gets. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake21

I ordered them from aquarocks this morning. On the website they are expected feb 24 and the price was the same as those on ebay and other sources. Hopefully they will be fine or aquarock will honor warranty. If someone reminds me i'll report my findings in mid march.


----------



## jake21

So I did receive one for my 29 gallon tank - i do have one question - what setting do you use for the light? So far it seems ok - the app on the other hand is well quite poor compared to fluval's app or even onf flat app - in fact it is quite well horrible.


----------

